# January CatHunting



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The low is only going to be 58 tomorrow night, you know where ill be:yes:


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well......How did it go? Inquiring minds want to know. Currently sitting at becks lake, lots of bush hooks around, none of them dancing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It was terrible, first off the weather channel lied to me and told me it was going to be 58 for the low tonight, turned out the low is in the low 40s, then once we got on the river I realized I left all my jackets at home, freezing with a slack tied, nope iv been down that road before, arrived home at 8pm:yes:

Oh we did manage to get three bluecats no Flats though.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Blue Cats better than no Cats! Whats the deal with night time fishing are they just more active then?

BTW do you cruise around in a white center console with a big Florida Flathead Hunters sticker on the side?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Seatmech86 said:


> Blue Cats better than no Cats! Whats the deal with night time fishing are they just more active then?
> 
> TW do you cruise around in a white center console with a big Florida Flathead Hunters sticker on the side?


I prefer to fish at night so the whole river is mine:thumbsup: & nobody to throw me on the bank:yes:


Yep that's me.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well then, nice to informaly meet you and thanks for not swamping those kayakers on the simpson river today. There were about 10,000 other boats damn near drowned us today. On of which smiled and waved like he was doing us a favor. When becks lake didn't spit out anything we headed over to the Simpson river pier to put in, no luck there either.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Seatmech86 said:


> Well then, nice to informaly meet you and thanks for not swamping those kayakers on the simpson river today. There were about 10,000 other boats damn near drowned us today. On of which smiled and waved like he was doing us a favor. When becks lake didn't spit out anything we headed over to the Simpson river pier to put in, no luck there either.



Good to meet you:thumbup:

I will always yield to my fellow fisherman, nuttin worse then a show-boater trying to throw you into the woods..

The river was on a bad tide today, I recognized them conditions shortly after getting off Simpsons river & on Escambia, in some places the river was going backwards. 

I must have drove 100 miles today looking for enough bait to make a decent trip, from Beulah, to Seminole, to chumuckla almost to century back down to perdido then up and down escambia to catch very few bluegills.

I'm done in the rivers till spring, back to the gulf I go

Nice looking yaks by the way:thumbsup:


----------

